# Two fishermen's bodies recovered



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Two fishermen's bodies recovered 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/apr/27bodies.htm

04/27/2006

HARRISVILLE  Police divers have recovered the bodies of two fishermen whose boat capsized in Lake Huron. 

The men, Allen Butzin, 69, and Victor Demeulenaere, 66, both of Mikado, had been missing since Friday night. Their 14-foot boat was found capsized near the Harrisville Harbor of Refuge. 

The pair had gone walleye fishing near the harbor, Alcona County Sheriff Douglas Ellinger said. Six-foot waves were reported in the area as weather deteriorated Friday evening, Ellinger told The Bay City Times for a story published Tuesday. 

Dense fog hampered the search effort that began early Saturday. Divers found the men about 2 p.m. Monday after locating items that dropped into the lake from their boat, Ellinger said.


----------



## ChapstickCharlie (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't know that lake, but sounds like such a small boat for those waters. Tragic. Terrible.


----------

